# Biggest uk aquascaping group is a facebook page with 2146 members?



## Lindy (18 Sep 2015)

A facebook page I'm on is claiming to be the biggest Aquascaping group in the uk with 2146 members. Surely ukaps is the biggest uk aquascaping group with over 11000 members?


----------



## Lindy (18 Sep 2015)

It's the 'Hampshire Aquascaping and Fish' page. I feel a little peeved on ukaps account.


----------



## Andy D (18 Sep 2015)

So do I! lol
I am part of the group but I think aquascaping is stretching it a little. It should be called planted tanks and fish.


----------



## John S (18 Sep 2015)

If it's on Facebook it must be true


----------



## LondonDragon (18 Sep 2015)

UKAPS is not a FB group I guess so they could be right  and we have a FB page and not a group! We do have 6331 likes (followers) at the moment!  just tell them all to join UKAPS and be part of a true aquascaping community


----------



## Lindy (19 Sep 2015)

He is going to rephrase it to on facebook as he doesn't think you are on facebook. The guy said that ukaps wasn't specifically about aquascaping?


----------



## RossMartin (19 Sep 2015)

Oh, what is it about then?!?!


----------



## milla (19 Sep 2015)

RossMartin said:


> Oh, what is it about then?!?!



Aquatic Plants.  Clues in the name


----------



## RossMartin (19 Sep 2015)

Do you know what i didn't see that. Perhaps it should be made more obvious!!!


----------



## Martin in Holland (20 Sep 2015)

perhaps change the name into UKAPAAS...UK aquatic plant and aquascaping society


----------

